

Ask YC: How to make ISP realize? - ideamonk

I have been using internet connection from BSNL in Bangalore. These people don't care an iota about uncountable number of times I have made complaints about their broadband service which keeps getting mysteriously disconnected time to time. I have checked all the cabling and am sure that problem is on their side.
To add more to my frustration, today I couldn't book urgent tickets and within 20 minutes all the travel tickets are gone. This ISP has left us emotionally baffled... these tickets were too important to us.
How should I take revenge from these ignorant morons? The morons who provide internet to IT hub of India and claim to connect India, in my case they have disconnected me from my relatives and furthered my daily frustrations.
What to do? (apart from complaining which never works with these people)
In the time when globalization has touched even inner parts of India, this ISP employs people in customer care who don't even know India's national language, forget them to understand well, when you speak in English.
Ideas on how to take revenge from them are welcome.
I can be imagined to be looking like 'Angry Monkey' of the Family Guy series right now.
======
icey
I don't know what your options are in Bangalore, but couldn't you cancel your
service and use a different company?

Taking your business elsewhere is always the best possible revenge.

